# Gildensuche (H/Alleria) für älteren Gelegenheitsspieler



## Abungo (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,



ich bin ein „Gelegenheitszocker", welcher nach fast zwei Jahren Pause zu WoW zurückgekehrt ist.

Ich habe diverse Chars auf Lev 85-90 auf dem Server Alleria und natürlich auf der Seite der Horde J.



Ich suche für mich und meine Chars eine Gilde als Heimat, dabei ist weder die Gildenbank noch der Gildenlevel das wichtigste, sondern das gemeinsame Spielen in fast allen Variationen.

Ich bewege mich bisher ausschließlich im PVE und dort seit meiner Rückkehr auch nur außerhalb von Dungeons, da ich vor meiner Pause die Randoms teilweise als sehr stressig empfand ( Tank verließ nach erstem Boss, zwei DD´s sind sich in die Haare gekommen und auch weg etc. ).

Nun, da ich meinen ersten Char mit „oberirdischen" Quests fast auf 90 habe, bin ich auf besagter Suche.



Ich würde mich freuen eine Gilde zu finden, in der das gemeinsame Spiel ( nicht nur am Feuer sitzen und 2 Stunden chatten ) im Vordergrund steht, wobei auch Scheitern erlaubt ist.

Auch mal die Hilfe in der alten Welt, denn auch dort gibt es Dungeons und Ecken die schön waren oder sogar unbekannt sind.

Also eine Gemeinschaft, welche Spaß am TS hat, es aber nicht zur Pflicht (außer bei Raids) macht, in der auch Erklärungen zu Spielabläufen abgegeben werden und Unterstützung geleistet wird. 

Ich suche keine Levelstopgilde, aber ich bin RL bedingt eben auch nicht der schnellste. 

Also kurz gesagt, gemeinsames Spielen muss im Vordergrund stehen und nicht das Beenden, des gerade aufgespielten neuen Dungeon/Raid um ein „First" zu erreichen. Natürlich bin ich auch bereit, in einer neuen Gemeinschaft eine notwendige Rolle zu übernehmen.



Ich selber bin verheiratet, habe die 40 schon vor ein paar Sommern hinter mir gelassen, arbeite im Schichtdienst, daher zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten online. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es eine neue Heimat für mich gibt und wir auf diesem Weg zueinander finden.



Ingame z.Zt TIUS (Eleschami), KEDEHORN (Gebrechenshexer), ALEWAR (RetriPala), oder eben hier eine PN




Ich freue mich auf Euch


----------



## Abungo (17. Dezember 2013)

./ wieder in Erinnerung bringen


----------



## Abungo (24. Dezember 2013)

./ noch keine gefunden :-(


----------



## Shye-Demmera (24. Dezember 2013)

Meld dich mal bei den HordenOldies...ist recht erwachsen, was los meist...bin da auch drin.

Die Mitgliederzahl ist zwar nicht gerade klein, aber dennoch keine Massengilde. Man wird
mit Namen angesprochen etc....also groß aber doch recht familiär!


----------



## Abungo (24. Dezember 2013)

Danke , werde ich machen, doch jetzt erst einmal etwas Weihnachten :-) .

Frohes Fest allen !


----------

